# Fry aren't showing colors?



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

My guppy fry were born in mid-January, and yet they still aren't showing much color. Is there a reason for this?


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2007)

how big are they? also, what colors were the parents? if they were two different colors it might take longer before you see the colors because the two strains are not pure any more. (i just took a wild guess at that one cause it made sense to me. feel free to correct me if i am wrong tho.) I had two female feeder guppies give birth and the begining of january and they are about 1/8-1/4 of an inch long each right now and they are still not showing any color. i think some of them may be pregnant already. i think it is still too soon tho..lol


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

it can depend on the strain of guppy sometimes.
or tank conditions, foods stuff like that.
although crossing guppy colours doesn't slow down the colours.
if its a lighter colour guppy it might not show up as soon where as a HB shows up a bit sooner.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2007)

thanks guppyart. that is what i meant to say, about the light colors takeing longer to show than darker colors.


----------

